# Power compact bulb replacement



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

How often do you replace your power compact bulbs? I used to run them until they almost burned out, but now do it yearly. In my experience, light levels remain steady up until that time and then really fall off the table. Thoughts?


----------



## BSS (May 2, 2006)

I currently run them until they burn out as the common wisdom I had read stated they didn't really lose too much intensity. Should that 'common wisdom' shift...I could too  .

Brian.


----------



## spdskr (Apr 24, 2006)

I had planned to replace mine after it burned out, but after almost a year I noticed the intensity being reduced and my plants growing more slowly. After replacing the bulb last week, the plants are pearling again and the tank appears much brighter.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

It makes sense to replace the bulbs every so often. Like all things, they just aren't as good compared to brand new. That doesn't mean they're not efficient at growing plants; because they are. However, new bulbs bring out the colors, increase growth rates, and provide the tank with optimum performance. Photosynthesis resulting in pearling (air bubbles) is observed to happen quicker implying high intensity with newer bulbs.

For the best growth it's probably better to replace them every 16-24 months. 

-John N.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Generally, I will replace them before they burn out.....that is still way past a year or two?

jB


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I chose until they burn out, although replacing them every year or two wouldn't hurt.


----------



## kaj41354 (Jul 20, 2004)

I replace mine every year. But i do save the old ones in case of an emergency or for use elsewhere where the intensity isn't as important


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I voted until they burn out because that is what I've always heard from the majarity of others. So far I've never had to replace a CP bulb since mine are still working, which have been for two plus years now. I may replace one bulb in one tank to see how it compares with the others, just to see what type of difference it does make.


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

*Once a year*

I just replaced my 65 W in my Coralife fixture today. It still had the original bulb and has been about a year since I bought it.

I was amazed how much brighter the new bulb is. I guess for $23, I'll be changing it every year. I did keep the old bulb just in case.

Brian


----------

